# shallow water redfish



## Texas Tarheel Yaker (May 3, 2012)

my fishing partner was able to get into a flooded area last week and was able to hook up with some nice tailing redfish.
http://www.youtube.com/user/TexasTarheelYaker?feature=mhee


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Texas Tarheel Yaker said:


> my fishing partner was able to get into a flooded area last week and was able to hook up with some nice tailing redfish.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TexasTarheelYaker?feature=mhee


Good stuff where are you guys fishing out of?


----------



## Texas Tarheel Yaker (May 3, 2012)

We launch out of several sites on the icw located on the marine corps base camp lejeune. Kayak Corpsman found a nice grass flat accessible only during the flood tide and had did good. we have another flood tide at the end of this month and we both plan on visiting that area again.

texas tarheel yaker


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

cool video...throwing at tailing reds is awesome!


----------



## Texas Tarheel Yaker (May 3, 2012)

we have a flood tide this long weekend so we are hoping to get back in there and find some other spots as well.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Texas tarheel I too am on Lejuene right now. Have a few months left on contract but already towed my boat to pensacola this past weekend. I can get ahold of a yak anytime. Next time you go fish give me a shout. 8503774397


----------



## Texas Tarheel Yaker (May 3, 2012)

will do. you just need your yak, a rod or two, and some snacks. kayak corpsman and i will see if we can put you on some reds. its been slow this summer.


----------

